# New LYFT Driver in Dallas



## movinglotus (Nov 1, 2014)

Been kinda trolling this forum. I am new to Lyft, first drive was Halloween night. I enjoyed it but made some nerve wrecking noob mistakes like blinking when a ride request came thru and missed the acceptance. lol

Second, I drove Saturday night during the 1 to 2 am time and I doubt if I will be doing that again:

-Cancelling when i get halfway to ur pin
-You dropped the pin somewhwere else and keep interruptng my navigation by calling me and asking me whats taking so long to get to you cause you dont have any clothes on and you are outside the club and its the coldest night of the year Dallas.

What I wanted to know is if that email they sent with your earnings on it, is that the statement.? Are the tips not separated out.?

Also are people calling Uber and Lyft and jumping in whoever gets there first? I had a guy who got in some one elses car while I was turning my car around.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

The daily summary that's mailed to you is an estimate of the day's earnings through 4 a.m. that morning. The official daily summary won't come out for another day and is accessible in your Lyft Driver Portal under the History tab. The official one may show different values than the e-mailed daily summary given that riders have up to 24 hours to pay and might not have done so by the time of the daily summary. This is why I don't "count my chickens" until the official is posted in my Driver Portal. Tips are included on the summary, but clearly identified as tips.

As far as riders requesting both a Lyft and Uber...this could be happening. It could also be a case of Lyft-jacking, meaning that your ride gets into another Lyft with both of them thinking they're with the correct person. If a rider ordered both Lyft and Uber at the same time, they may get stuck with a cancellation fee for Lyft. I'm not sure if Uber actually sticks the rider with a cancellation, or just makes the driver suck up the lost fare and wasted time. All of my Uber cancellations last night happened within a couple minutes of being accepted, so still not sure if Uber actually charges the riders for cancellations.

Starting on Halloween was a bold move. Noob mistakes mixed with the craziness of Halloween would be enough to make me hang it up. I'm glad I got the rookie mistakes out of the way a few weeks prior.


----------



## movinglotus (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks ChrisInABQ. LOl I wont qui yet. I actually enjoyed the Halloween weekend overall. I will def drive another weekend!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

movinglotus said:


> Been kinda trolling this forum. I am new to Lyft, first drive was Halloween night. I enjoyed it but made some nerve wrecking noob mistakes like blinking when a ride request came thru and missed the acceptance. lol
> 
> Second, I drove Saturday night during the 1 to 2 am time and I doubt if I will be doing that again:
> 
> ...


We should bring you over to the dark side. Have you considered Uber?


----------

